# Seneca Lake Information Bank Fishing



## pd239 (Aug 3, 2007)

Anybody fish Seneca Lake lately. Planning on bank fishing around the Dam Area Monday any tips, suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks Paul:G


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

yea bring lots of tackle if your gonna be catfishing......and avoid casting anywhere near the 2 bouy's at the beginning of the dam there the current will pull you right into them and get you snagged up on them....besides that just use livers,cut bait and bluegills for catfish or minnies under bobbers or on jigs for anything else,i never tried it but you might want to try one of those big catfish slip bobbers and a live shad and fish between the dam walls i have seen what looked like a hugh flattie there swimming around at night chasing shad!!!!


----------

